# does your golden have a sock fetish?



## kokomo181 (Mar 17, 2009)

While I know from one of the previous threads, goldens get excited and bring gifts (in tuckers case socks). But I am convinced he has a sock fetish!!

Everytime we come home he usually searches for a sock to greet us with (he has a sock stashed in every room). Then whenever he gets super excited he always grabs socks and stuffs them in his mouth before he sits on our laps. Now keep in mind its not just one sock..its more like 3 at a time!! As soon as we take socks off and throw them in the hamper he takes them right out. He also takes them from our closets.

Finally the best and cutest thing is every morning when he has to go potty he always goes on my side of the bed and jumps up and leans on the side with a sock in tow! I guess its his way of saying I'm awake!! 

You should see our house we have socks all around. He must really think socks win over our affection!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

kokomo181 said:


> While I know from one of the previous threads, goldens get excited and bring gifts (in tuckers case socks). But I am convinced he has a sock fetish!!
> 
> Everytime we come home he usually searches for a sock to greet us with (he has a sock stashed in every room). Then whenever he gets super excited he always grabs socks and stuffs them in his mouth before he sits on our laps. Now keep in mind its not just one sock..its more like 3 at a time!! As soon as we take socks off and throw them in the hamper he takes them right out. He also takes them from our closets.
> 
> ...


Tucker with out a doubt sounds like he prefers socks! 
Kody likes anything that he can get his mouth on......remotes, dryer sheets, shoes, basically the closest thing to him when we walk in a room. He drops it and has never destroyed anything, thank godness! I think its so cute!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah does. I try my best to keep them away, but I think he has his own supply hidden as he always appears with a sock. He also likes to take them oof our feet.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, for sure!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh definitely! Lily's happiest with a sock in her mouth...and somehow seems to find them even after we think we've put them all away!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes.........it is getting better though. Our Riley is now 7 months and 2 months ago he swallowed a sock. Fortunately, my son's friend was there and she called her father that is a vet surgeon. 2 tbs of hydrogen peroxide later he was throwing the sock up and much more. After that he still went after the socks. I finally gave in and put a tennis ball in a sock of mine and he is thrilled. Plus, we don't have to worry of him swallowing the sock.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow likes socks as much as tennis balls! Thankfully, he doesn't try to eat them. Never has. He also grabs boxers now and then. We should have named him Hanes!


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Underwear*

Our poodle has a real underwear fetish. And only for my wife's underwear. He can chew on a pair for hours. If he somehow gets a pair before bedtime, It becomes a real struggle (literally - I have held one end in the air and he has dangled below and he still won't give them up!) to get them from him (and stop the chewing) while we try to sleep. For some unknown reason, I find it gross to have a wet piece of dirty underwear being chewed on next to my head at night ...


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley loves underwear too and pyjamas! In the morning he follows us into the bathroom and waits for us to undress, then grabs the short/pyjamas and runs back to be with them!!

I have come out of the shower more than once and found everything in my laundry basket piled on top of my bed my Marley on top looking so pleased with himself!!

He loves socks too and wil sneak into the maids room and grab as many as he can in his mouth before I chase him out!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Apollo loves socks and shoes. We too have socks all over the house. But, I think my shoes are his favorite. When he wants to go out, he will bring me a shoe! He takes shoes to everyone who comes to the door, too. Although Apollo just carries them (no chewing!), we put all of our guests shoes in the laundry room and close the door. And, when he is scared of something a shoe in his mouth makes him "brave".


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

To say Shadow has a sock fetish is an understatement!!! lol.

Shadow 'shops' for socks any chance he gets. When my nieces come to visit he checks out their bags in hopes of finding socks. He knows when DH comes home and strips, there's bound to be socks. 

Dirty or clean, he loves his socks. He'll easily drop them when caught. He doesn't hide them... but what he wants to do is entice someone, preferably his canine brother, into a game of tug. 

LOL gotta love my goof.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley love to "collect" my socks. He will often have 4 or 5 socks in his mouth at a time. He is very good about not chewing them. He likes to put them in a pile and lay his head on them. Guess it makes him feel closer to me. He also will steal socks out of my boyfriends bag when he stays over


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic loves socks. It is one of her favorite things to carry around. But since Jazz is known for swallowing them we are extremely careful to make sure they are not left anywhere that she can get them.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't imagine how hard it would be to swallow a sock! Charlie Brown is definitely a sockaholic. I think those are his favorite, but recently he's been experimenting with dish towels and seems to really enjoy those too. Whenever he gets excited, he runs over to the oven and grabs one off the handle and carries it around making his whining noises. And whenever something's missing, all we have to do is check his favorite spot by the front window--it's where he likes to stash all his stuff.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Ranger is a sock man! Can't get enough of 'em, always wants more. We just can't figure out how he finds them all.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby LOVES socks. He loves to carry them around for no reason, he loves delivering them to my DH in the morning (DH wears soggy socks to work everyday) and he loves carrying my used socks upstairs to the laundry basket after my morning runs. We have a random sock in every corner of the house. Gibby doesn't eat them or chew/rip them, so we just let him steal them and carry them around.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker will occasionally pick up one of our socks if left lying around, but we try very, very hard to keep them out of his reach since socks can be extremely dangerous if swallowed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn't have a sock fetish dog till I brought Caue home. Now when I come home for lunch or at the end of the day my house is littered with socks and underwear. :doh: He doesn't chew them but they are scattered throughout the house. Needless to say I have a large pile of socks without mates in my laundry room waiting to be reunited with their mates.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My new guy Pawley found one in the yard that Bama must have taken outside and put it in the pool. Now we play fetch with it in the pool. He loves to bring it back and drop it for the next throw.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Having gone through Jib swallowing a sock just before he was a year old (a long, cross country ski sock) and having to have surgery to remove it, as well as having done more than enough surgeries in the clinic for the same, I can't say that I'd either encourage, or even allow, a sock fetish. Or a wash cloth/panty/pantyhose/dishtowel, etc fetish. These are all very common causes of blockages in dogs.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey loves daddy's socks! She will grab them each time she can, they are usually out of reach for her. Bailey only gets the clean ones on the couch as I'm folding them up. She likes to carry them around the house and play "keep away" with me.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Having gone through Jib swallowing a sock just before he was a year old (a long, cross country ski sock) and having to have surgery to remove it, as well as having done more than enough surgeries in the clinic for the same, I can't say that I'd either encourage, or even allow, a sock fetish. Or a wash cloth/panty/pantyhose/dishtowel, etc fetish. These are all very common causes of blockages in dogs.


 
Oh we don't "allow" it . Max is just THAT good. He gets them less often but he'll pull them right off the feet of my eight year old - and try getting that 8 year old to put his socks away. Plus, Max goes hamper diving - he is a bright and creative dog, he is!


----------

